# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  عدم قبول وفقا للقانون 7 لسنة 2000

## شمس الدين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  مسودة  بأسباب ومنطوق الحكم فى الدعوى رقم    لسنة     مدنى كلى جنوب القاهرة  بعد سماع المرافعة والاطلاع على الاوراق والمداولة 
            حيث تخلص وجيز واقعات الدعوى فى ان المدعى اقامها بموجب صحيفه اودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ        /   /     واعلنت وفق صحيح القانون طلب فى ختامها الحكم له 




  وحيث قال شرحا لدعواه انه 





  وحيث قدم سندا لدعواه حافظا مستندات طالعت المحكمة وتكتفى بالاشارة اليها 
  وحيث تداولت الدعوى بالجلسات وحضر فيها المدعى ونائب الدولة عن المدعى عليه بصفته ودفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بغير الطريق الذى رسمه القانون وحيث  قررت المحكمة حجز الدعوى للحكم لجلسة اليوم 
            وحيث انه من المقرر قانونا وفقا للمادة الاولى من القانون رقم 7 لسنة 2000 والتى تقضى بأنه (ينشأ فى كل وزارةأو محافظة أو هيئة عامة وغيرها من الاشخاص الاعتيادية العامة لجنة او اكثر للتوفيق فى المنازعات المدنية والتجارية والادارية التى تنشأ بين هذه الجهات وبين العاملين بها أو بينها وبين الافراد والاشخاص الاعتبارية الخاصة 0
            وحيث ان نص المادة الرابعة من ذات القانون تقضى  بانه(عدا المنازعات التى تكون  وزارة الدفاع والانتاج الحربى او اى من أجهزتهما طرفا فيها وكذلك المنازعات المتعلقة بالحقوق العينية العقارية وتلك التى تفردها القوانين بأنظمة خاصة او توجب فضها او تسويتها او نظر التظلمات المتعلقة بها عن طريق لجان قضائية او ادارية او يتفق على فضها عن طريق هيئات تحكيم تتولى اللجان المنصوص عليها فى المادة الاولى من هذا القانون التوفيق بين اطراف المنازعات التى تخضع لاحكامه 0 
            وحيث ان نص المادة الحادية عشر تقضى بأنه (عدا المسائل التى يختص بها القضاء المستعجل ومنازعات التنفيذ والطلبات الخاصة بالاوامر على العرائض والطلبات الخاصة باوامر الاداء وطلبات الغاء القرارات الادارية المقترنة بطلبات وقف التنفيذ لا تقبل الدعوى التى ترفع ابتداء الى المحاكم بشأن المنازعات الخاضعة لاحكام هذا القانون الا بعد تقديم طلب التوفيق الى اللجنة  المختص وفوات الميعاد المقرر لاصدار التوصية او الميعاد المقرر لعرضها دون قبول وفقا لحكم المادة السابقة 
            وحيث انه لما كان ذلك كذلك وكان المدعى وهو (                               ) اقام دعواه ضد المدعى عليه بصفته (                                          ) طالبا الحكم له بالطلبات سالفه الذكر وكانت الدعوى خلت من الاستثنائات الواردة بنصى المادتى الرابعة والحاديةعشرمن القانون سالف الذكر الامر الذى كان يتعين على المدعى وقد اقام دعواه بتاريخ لاحق على تاريخ سريان القانون رقم 7 لسنة 2000 ان يلجأ الى اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة الاولى من هذا القانون ولما كانت الاوراق خلت مما يفيد ذالك الامر الذى يضحى معه اقامه هذه الدعوى     لم تصادف صحيح  الواقع والقانون مما تقضى معه المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بغير الطريق الذى رسمه القانون وفقا لما سيرد بمنطوق هذا الحكم 
            وحيث انه عن المصاريف شاملة مقابل اتعاب المحاماة فالمحكمة تلزم بها المدعى لخسرانه الدعوى عملا بنص المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات والمادة 187 من قانون المحاماة 
                                                       فلهذه الاسباب
      حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى  والزمت رافعها المصروفات وعشرة جنيهات مقابل اتعاب المحاماة

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكوره وجزاكى الله عنا كل خير

----------

